# Fenbendazole and pond snails



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I'd say it's hit or miss if it harms them.... more likely than not, though....


I've had ramshorn snails and limpets make it through fenbendazole *AND* ammonia. 


If you need to rid a tank of creatures (must remove all living creatures you want to keep), I've heard of a product called Predator that does the job? Or maybe a Borneowild product? From Jungle Aqua Shrimp?


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

Nah, you're good. (Or bad, if you were trying to get rid of them)
It'll mess with nerites and a lot of other snails but pond snails are fine with it.

Source: Fenbendazoled my entire tank a couple weeks ago, still have pond snails.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be using it as a quarantine treatment for plants, which don't like the plant extract drugs people have mentioned. I guess I'll just live with the snails as I have been already.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Have you tried alum?


----------



## Toney (Oct 29, 2016)

I've dosed my ten twice trying to get rid of them, it ain't working...


----------



## harley (Jul 24, 2015)

Toney said:


> I've dosed my ten twice trying to get rid of them, it ain't working...


Have you tried Potassium permanganate? I use it on new plants & then they go into quarantine. (I wouldn't add it to my actual tank though) You could remove plants, dip & inspect for eggs. It won't get rid of all of them, but if you're being overrun, it should help.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

No Planaria will kill pond snails Malayan trumpet snails and rams horn snails, It will also kill Mystery snails and nerites so remove these for a few weeks.

Fenbendazole is a dog wormer and has NO place in the Aquarium


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

harley said:


> Have you tried Potassium permanganate? I use it on new plants & then they go into quarantine. (I wouldn't add it to my actual tank though) You could remove plants, dip & inspect for eggs. It won't get rid of all of them, but if you're being overrun, it should help.


Unless I used the wrong stuff, I haven't noticed PP to kill snails... even when a double dip is done in the same day on the same plants, and the second dip is extra strong...





NickAu said:


> No Planaria will kill pond snails Malayan trumpet snails and rams horn snails, It will also kill Mystery snails and nerites so remove these for a few weeks.
> 
> Fenbendazole is a dog wormer and has NO place in the Aquarium



Funny you say that... since Fenbendazole is also marketed towards aquariums....

Fish Bendazole Antiparisitic Wormer | Dewormer


Have heard that No Planaria doesn't always kill pond snails and ramshorn snails.


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

I did a 5 minute @ 5% chlorine bleach dip the other day with plants I was transferring from one tank to another, and didn't realize I had picked up one of my nerite snails as a hitchhiker. I had removed the plants from the dip and? rinsed them, and had them sitting in water in the sink, overdosed with Novaqua, then went on to do something else. I came back to the chore nearly two hours later and went to run the 5% bleach solution through my water changer hose, and there, in the bottom of the bleach bucket, was my nerite, all closed up and apparently very sealed. I rinsed it off and set it back in the aquarium, on a flat rock so I could tell if it moved. I looked the next morning and it was not there, so I guess it pulled through. 

My point is, if the snail closes up, it may be able to handle many situations that should be toxic to it. But, of course, if the snail was closed up, it wouldn't be holding onto a plant unless part of the plant got pinched in its closed "trap". Or a very small one might get caught in the leaves of a stem plant and still be sealed up.

Olskule


----------

